# Online Visual Guide to Train Designs and Eras?



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Greetings - 

Is there an online guide anyplace, with pictures, that shows basic styles of freight/passenger cars and engines and identifies the eras that they were in use? Not necessarily charting the evolution of every corporate logo design, but more along the lines of basic designs of cars. I'm trying to make sure the cars I'm using are primarily from the same era.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

What ere are you modeling? 

Bob


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Generally I'm going for postwar maybe through the 60s. I know I have some cars with designs that are more recent that I want to trade in. I think most of what I have covers the era in question though. I'm just trying to get a better idea for general knowledge.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

So, essentially you are modeling the transition era of the railroads from steam to diesel. I am modeling the Nickel Plate Road, the last bastion of big steam power. My era is from pre-WW1 to the 1960's. That give me much leeway in what I can run and still be somewhat authentic. I can still run steam locomotion next to early Geeps, F's and E's. The look is impressive to say the least. I can run heavyweight passenger cars next to streamliners. Setting a layout as such allows so much more freedom in the cars and engines you can use and still be somewhat close to actual history.

Here is a link that MAY help, http://nkphts.org/links.html

Bob


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Break out a magnifying glass. Look at the markings on the side of the car there should be a date blt on it. also if the box car has no walkway on the roof it is to new. Look at the trucks. If it has bearings on the axle it is probably to new for you. It should have a boxat the end of the axle. I will try to get some pics later.
Les


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks both for your replies. Lester, this is the kind of detail I'm looking for.

Did the lack of walkways coincide with the waffle doors in the mid 60s?

Also, any general guidelines like these for tank cars, gondolas, hoppers, etc. would be appreciated. 

I can live with the wrong dates on the cars if I need a magnifying glass to see them!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

once again I have learned more from the members of this forum.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

ShockControl said:


> Thanks both for your replies. Lester, this is the kind of detail I'm looking for.
> 
> Did the lack of walkways coincide with the waffle doors in the mid 60s?
> 
> Also, any general guidelines like these for tank cars, gondolas, hoppers, etc. would be appreciated.


I don't know about waffle doors. The trucks are a dead give away on any rolling stock. Roller bearings became prominent I believe in the mid 60s. Now it is possible that the model manufacturer could make a mistake with the trucks.Here is a pic of older truck of the era you are looking at.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lester Perry said:


> I don't know about waffle doors. The trucks are a dead give away on any rolling stock. Roller bearings became prominent I believe in the *mid 60s*. Now it is possible that the model manufacturer could make a mistake with the trucks.Here is a pic of older truck of the era you are looking at.


I have always wondered when the truck design changed, and now I know! Thanks


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

The truck changes (roller bearings) was actually introduced in the mid 40s . but I believe it became more prominent in the 60s. It takes time and $$$ to make that kind of change in thousands of cars. Possibly the RRs just let the journal boxes disappear with retirement of old equipment.
Les


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Lester Perry said:


> The truck changes (roller bearings) was actually introduced in the mid 40s . but I believe it became more prominent in the 60s. It takes time and $$$ to make that kind of change in thousands of cars. Possibly the RRs just let the journal boxes disappear with retirement of old equipment.
> Les


That is exactly what happened. The old "rag boxes" didn't disappear completely until the early '70's when their demise was finally mandated by the NTSB, or its predecessor. Most Roads had already converted.

Bob


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

According to this site http://www.realtrains.com/trucka.html 
The 70-ton roller bearings first came into use in the early 50s. The 100-ton became standard in the early 60s. They both look nearly identical, at least the illustrations do.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I can remember in the mid to late 60s my Grand Father, then a retired C&O telegraph operator, still watching trucks on trains for hot boxes. He retired in 65 he was not operating telegraph at that time but that is what he called himself.I am not sure of his job title then as he still had the same job except he now used a phone. He was responsible for a section where a double track became single for about 2 miles. He had many interesting stories to tell he was 99 when the Lord called him home.


----------

